# Welcome Kate: New Bristol Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Kate (K8 TT) as the new Regional Rep for Bristol 

Kate is well know for the many many meets she attends both on and off the forum and I expect this experience will be put to good use in the Bristol area.

Best of luck Kate and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Kate as new Bristol rep, let's look forward to some good meet ups in the future!!

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here here. I'll get something sorted soon.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Trev! All happened a bit quickly so I'm still spinning a bit tbh!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on your appointment Kate, i wish you all the best in your new role

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TT K8 said:


> Thanks Trev! All happened a bit quickly so I'm still spinning a bit tbh!


 :lol: wait till your first meet :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Kate and welcome.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Done Kate, welcome to the fold. Any help required just give me a shout. Already sorting out TTs on the Quay as PM .
Stu


----------

